# The Black, Belle River or Pine River



## 2 Rivers (Jan 5, 2017)

Just curious, have any of you fly fished these rivers up stream for pike or suckers?
Also has there ever been steelhead or salmon ?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I fly fish the Belle up by 53. Rockies, gills, LMB, small pike, and maybe 2 SMB in years of fishing there. loads of carp..


----------



## 2 Rivers (Jan 5, 2017)

ESOX said:


> I fly fish the Belle up by 53. Rockies, gills, LMB, small pike, and maybe 2 SMB in years of fishing there. loads of carp..


Thanks, I though about just to get more practice in locally before driving up North.
I fished a section of Clinton river north of 29 mile rd, it was loaded with suckers and carp.


----------



## Whales (Sep 17, 2018)

I have fished Belle and Black Rivers both for years, Black River is a good pike river, esp around the M-136 area, the Belle sometimes will have some pike in the fall. I have caught Steelhead and seen Salmon and Browns caught in the Black River it was a good river at one time. Also try the Mill Creek , it's clear water, but warmer than the Black, in the same area for Steelhead also. They are few and far between. The Black is murky muddy, spinners and crankbaits worked for me. Never fly fished the Black.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The Pine is a great place for fall pike on big white, silver and blue streamers.,Right in the boat wells by the launch in St Clair.


----------



## brian0013 (Feb 11, 2011)

There’s salmon Browns and steel in the black .few steel in the bell in spring .never fished the pine.few an far between though


----------

